# TinBoats and PW-Marine giveaway - Graph Mount



## Jim (Nov 25, 2021)

Matt Downs has donated one of his graph mounts for a giveaway for the members and loyal readers of TinBoats.net. If you're looking to add a graph to the front of your tin, here is an opportunity to get a solid mount for it.







*RULES:*
1, All you need to do is reply with "IN" 

I will use Random.org to pick a number in the order they came in. This is open to followers on Facebook and Instagram as well. So enter there as well if you wish.

This giveaway will go for a couple of weeks but will be delivered to you by Christmas morning. :lol: 

Matt is lucky I'm a standup, honest, guy or I would have kept this mount for myself. :LOL2:


----------



## FudgeDragon (Nov 25, 2021)

IN


----------



## Karl423 (Nov 25, 2021)

IN


----------



## BAY BEAGLE (Nov 26, 2021)

IN


----------



## silentbravo (Nov 27, 2021)

IN

Thanks for chance. Are you saying if you enter on FB and IG you get multiple entries into this drawing?


----------



## labz-r-us (Nov 29, 2021)

IN


----------



## cupper520 (Dec 3, 2021)

In


----------



## RichlineRunabout (Dec 3, 2021)

In


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 3, 2021)

IN


----------



## freimer (Dec 3, 2021)

IN


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleskinner (Dec 5, 2021)

In!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 7, 2021)

IN.


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2021)

In


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm picking the winner this Friday. You have 5 days to enter this awesome Graph Mount giveaway!


----------



## AquaKing (Dec 22, 2021)

IN


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2021)

Congrats to Muleskinner for winning the Pw-marine Graph Bridge! 

Pm me your mailing info and I will get it out to you!

Jim


----------



## silentbravo (Dec 25, 2021)

Congrats Muleskinner and Merry Christmas all


----------

